# The Kryptonite Jersey - how to get one?



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey guys,

I haven't been here for a while but I'm trying to get a little bit more into the league again after lately watching some games over here in germany.

I have a question. Where can I get a green Nate Robinson Knicks Jersey like the one Nate had in the Slam Dunk Competition? I read somewhere that it once has been a St. Patricks Day unique but it should be possible to get one, I'm really in love with the green one! 

Anyone knows how to get one?

Please gimme some help!

thx Jan


GO ON NATE!!! THE 3RD BEST SCORER IN THE LEAGUE SINCE ALL-STAR BREAK WITH 29.8 PPG - OMG - WOW!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

check NBA store around St. Patricks day 


thats usually when they start to advertise the jersey


----------

